# angel fish



## some1else (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello all I was wondering,whats the minimum tank height for an angel fish? i have a 4 foot long tank,but not very tall (I will measure it's height tommorow)

thanks

chris:fish:


----------



## some1else (Jun 14, 2009)

It's to short


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

For a short-finned angel (not a veil-tail) 16", the height of 20H is enough. Angels in too-short tanks don't die, but they get bent-over top and bottom fins that never straighten up.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They can get very tall. 16 inches would be the minimum, but any taller would be better.


----------

